# Hair loss and weight gain



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I have been without my thyroid (surgically removed) for 4 years now. Once I switched from Synthyroid to Armour the weight gain has tapered off but of course my metabolism is obviously not the same, so I'm still struggling with weight - especially in my mid section, not a place I've gained it before.

Have also gone from pre menopausal to post menopausal in those four years so am on hormone replacement therapy (from a compounding Pharmacy).

However the last few months my hair has started falling out like crazy! I've literally lost almost half of the hair I used to have. So much so I had to cut 4 inches off my hair and add to my bangs to disguise the holes. I wonder if it has to do with the inconsistency of my dose? They have me now on 2 1/2 tablets of Armour 30 MG so I have to cut a pill in half and that's impossible to do accurately. They are so small it always crumbles and I cannot get a consistent size.

They did just increase my dose when I called and asked for another blood work up but it hasn't changed the hair loss... I don't want to be bald. Any thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sidpb said:


> I have been without my thyroid (surgically removed) for 4 years now. Once I switched from Synthyroid to Armour the weight gain has tapered off but of course my metabolism is obviously not the same, so I'm still struggling with weight - especially in my mid section, not a place I've gained it before.
> 
> Have also gone from pre menopausal to post menopausal in those four years so am on hormone replacement therapy (from a compounding Pharmacy).
> 
> ...


Check your ferritin for hair loss and check your glucose for insulin resistance (Buddha Belly/)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Also, can you share your recent lab results and ranges? Don't worry about splitting that one pill. Just make sure you take your Armour in a timely manner every day.


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll have that checked. I have never been given my levels. I should ask for them to send me a copy or stop by and pick it up. The timely manner is a problem. I work for a big box retailer and my hours are always changing sometimes I have to be at work at 4AM and others I work until midnight. I guess I should just set my alarm for 1AM and take my pill then - as most days that's a safe time. I used to be on a more normal schedule, so for several years I took it at the exact time every day.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sidpb,

You need to have your lab results in order to make intelligent dosing adjustments. I insist on FT-4 and FT-3 every time labs are drawn.

Hairloss is common with any movement in thyroid hormone.

I also have new found belly fat due to post menopausal side effect.


----------

